# Do you know Bo III



## shaftinfection (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a beagle thats AKC reg. I just got his pedagree, and a buddy of mine said my beagles grandaddy is Bo III. I just got in to rabbit hunting, so didn't know. But my buddy said that my dog grandaddy sold for 10,000.00 dollars. Just wondering if anyone else knew this. For that price everyone should have heard of that dog.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 29, 2012)

I got several straight outta Davis Bo III he died last year owned by Brint Sparks in Belmonte Mississippi. Sparks' Oak Ridge Kennels.


----------



## canepatch (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a male sired by Davis Bo III that I would sell for one-half that price.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 29, 2012)

I run behind ol Bo many times judging him at the trials.One of the best I ever had the opportunity to judge.As far as that price that's a lil more than what was paid for him.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Mar 2, 2012)

Just like with a race horse stud, competition winners that are proven producers bring top dollar.  Once you are in that category, there are people who are willing to pay more than most to be the owner.   Unless you are willing going to take full advantage of the reproduction potential, you probably will not recoup your investment.   If I bought a dog like that I think I would concentate on AI rather than actual breedings.  What would a straw from some of the greats from the past be worth now?


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 2, 2012)

Brint has straws on Bo but none for sale i offered him 1000 and he refused it.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Mar 2, 2012)

That's EXACTLY what I am talking about Larry!


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 2, 2012)

Chuck i started to ask him if he would just sell me a couple drops !!! (LOL) All i want is a couple pups.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 2, 2012)

Brints sitting here next to me at the U.S. and he said for the right price he would sell a straw.I asked him how much and he's just smiling .


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a couple of Davis Bo dogs, but Larry is the man on that line of hounds.


----------

